# 358.30 (C) 2008 NEC "Unsupported Raceways"



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I got in an argument over this article and was just comparing the 2008 and 2011 (we had a 2005 on had on the job) and 2008 is the only edition I see that mentions Unsupported Raceways.

Did they just remove this altogether or was it moved?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is a big issue as this was taken out and now one can argue that a 2" piece of raceway needs support. Also remember that support is different from securing.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I guess I'll just look into what edition the job was bid on.

Damn, I was hoping to win this argument, too.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Are you telling me this doesn't exist in the 2011?


*(C) Unsupported Raceways.​*​​​​Where oversized, concentric
or eccentric knockouts are not encountered, Type EMT
shall be permitted to be unsupported where the raceway is
not more than 450 mm (18 in.) and remains in unbroken
lengths (without coupling). Such raceways shall terminate
in an outlet box, device box, cabinet, or other termination at​
each end of the raceway.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Are you telling me this doesn't exist in the 2011?
> 
> 
> *(C) Unsupported Raceways.​*Where oversized, concentric
> ...


I'm looking at both 358.30's right now, 2008 and 2011 side by side. The grey highlighted section (C) simply is not in that article in the 2011. That's why I was asking if it was moved elsewhere.

I also did not see it in the 2005 edition I was looking at today.

If you're quoting that from the 2011 I'd like to know where from.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TGGT said:


> I'm looking at both 358.30's right now, 2008 and 2011 side by side. The grey highlighted section (C) simply is not in that article in the 2011. That's why I was asking if it was moved elsewhere.
> 
> I also did not see it in the 2005 edition I was looking at today.
> 
> If you're quoting that from the 2011 I'd like to know where from.


 
Nope, that's from '08


----------

